# 2021 Best quick detailer for maximum gloss



## digitaluk

Okay, so I know this question has been asked before... but what with the ever changing product landscape.. I thought why not ask again for 2021. 

So, an unpopular opinion but i'm fed up of quick detailers being praised for their durability.. I know this is important in lots of cases.. however my lsp is usually my dedicated wax or sealant, and I reapply that long before it's durability would be called into question..

For me... I want a quick detailer that just adds that extra 'pop' and glossy finish to the paint after the weekly wash before driving to a car meet

I'm curious to know people recommend. Currently my QD collection consists of:
- Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer (My go to, which i've used for years)
- Meguiars - Quick Detailer Mist & Wipe (kept in the boot of the car)
- SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer
- Gtechniq C2v3
- Dodo Juice - Supernatural Carnauba Glaze
- Autoglym - Rapid Detailer

Now I know some of the above are more on the sealant side anyway.. which is why i'm asking the question about what QD gives the ultimate glossy finish regardless of durability. 

i'm tempted to try one of the following next:
- P&S Paint Gloss Showroom Spray N Shine
- Bouncer's - Done & Dusted
- Zaino - Z-6

I'm keen to hear everyone's thoughts and recommendations though.

Cheers


----------



## AndyQash

Not sure about maximum gloss but, Gyeon QD is very glossy and so is Z6 for that matter, both look great on my red metallic paint, but the GQD edges it for me.


----------



## greymda

CarPro self-made Merlin’s Elixir (Reload+Ech2O+distilled water)


----------



## Andyblue

Infinity wax rapid detailer - I’ve recently bought some and am going to pop up a small review on it... 

Meguiars last touch 

Bear car care QD


----------



## muzzer

Detailedonline's Ceramic Elite Detailer is pretty good, can be used as a quick detailer or if left for at least ten minutes, leaves a layer of ceramic protection.
Always leaves my car super glossy too.


----------



## Citromark

Very impressed with Beadmaker myself but good old Finishkare Fk#425 is also a favourite. 

Mark


----------



## JU5T1N

Beadmaker , done and dusted the non si is another good option.


----------



## bluechimp

There are three that jump out at me that I’ve used and when I’ve stepped back from the car, i’ve gone wow.

1) Carbon Collective Finale speciale detailer - this is the best i’ve seen,
2) Bouncers Done & Dusted Si Edition,
3) DetailedOnline Ceramic Elite Detailer, this also works well on top of their ceramic wax.

:thumb:


----------



## RS3

Not a QD but I'd recommend Tac's Shiney Wax to be used as a QD. Just used last weekend on the wifes black Kodiaq (On top of moonlight) and its never looked better - very glossy.

I avoid QD's as they aren't good value IMO - Diluting an Si02 (Such as the C2V3 down to 1:3 you mentioned) spray works better for me.


----------



## JU5T1N

If you buy them in gallon sizes they work out much cheaper.


----------



## digitaluk

JU5T1N said:


> If you buy them in gallon sizes they work out much cheaper.


Agreed! I try to do this with my tried and tested products.

That being said, I do love trying new ones :wall: I wish more manufacturers sold smaller sample bottles haha

Thanks for all the answers so far everyone! some interesting responses and considerations.

I must admit, I've never tried any Gyeon products to date... No real reason why I haven't, I'm probably just late to the party.


----------



## JU5T1N

I buy the 500ml bottle to test it and if I like it I buy the gallon and just refill the small bottle, if theres no gallon available then I won't even consider the product, as buying 500ml bottles all the time would be too expensive and not worth it.


----------



## Woodsmoke

I find Quick details a strange one, 

I'm not bothered by protection from them or anything like that, they are item for a job which is spray and buff up any remaining drying or wax marks from the paint while either adding gloss, or at least not detracting while not being streaky or anything.

So i like BH detailer its very slick and good value and i like CG V07 as it buff so easily, so love to go round after a wash quickly to ensure its all perfect.


----------



## greymda

i only use QD as a drying aid. having a black car i do need those.


----------



## Saladin

greymda said:


> i only use QD as a drying aid. having a black car i do need those.


Yeah, same here. For me durability of a QD isn't important for this exact reason - it's going to be used almost every wash anyway


----------



## digitaluk

Yeah, I agree with the above (hence why I started this thread  ) It seems like it's such a selling point for QD's now to be ultra durable and provide months of protection...

I don't want that.. just give me that extra gloss to make the car pop after a wash. What's the point of a QD advertising 6 months protection.. if you know you're going to reapply it every single week/fortnight after you wash the car. 

Sorry - Rant over, I swear


----------



## Rappy

Polish Angel, Presto Detailer :thumb:

Fantastic product with added gloss.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I like Sonax BSD

Plus just got some Grand Finale....Z8

John Tht. 

Zymöl is good stuff as well.


----------



## Rappy

Link

https://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polish-angel-presto-detail-spray


----------



## nbray67

Zaino Z8 is by far the glossiest/slickest I've used (cue the sealant debate)

ODK Entourage is vastly underrated as it never gets a mention but again, lovely gloss from this.

Cheap as chips but a quality buy would be Detailedonline Si02 QD. Spray heads are so so though.


----------



## greymda

digitaluk said:


> Yeah, I agree with the above (hence why I started this thread  ) It seems like it's such a selling point for QD's now to be ultra durable and provide months of protection...
> 
> I don't want that.. just give me that extra gloss to make the car pop after a wash. What's the point of a QD advertising 6 months protection.. if you know you're going to reapply it every single week/fortnight after you wash the car.
> 
> Sorry - Rant over, I swear


give the CarPro Ech2o + Reload + distilled water combo a try (30ml+30ml+300ml) you'll be amazed!


----------



## pt1

As a proper qd my current fav is infinity wax rapid detailer, really great all rounder. 
For ultimate gloss, i would say pinnacle crystal mist, d&d, anachem hybrid or koch chemie quick and shine 
I consider beadmaker, gt sigma and shinee wax more sealants/spray wax 
Sigma lovely on dark cars

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin

Oh yeah I didn't give my recommendation for a QD - I use Infinity Wax's Rapid Detailer too. But I don't think its the glossiest.

The Polish Angel stuff looks good but far too expensive (in my opinion) to be used as a gloss enhancer every wash.


----------



## Rappy

Saladin said:


> Oh yeah I didn't give my recommendation for a QD - I use Infinity Wax's Rapid Detailer too. But I don't think its the glossiest.
> 
> The Polish Angel stuff looks good but far too expensive (in my opinion) to be used as a gloss enhancer every wash.


Agreed. It's mainly used as combo with other PA products. Master sealant etc.. it's basically a QD on steriods & adds a very glossy finish.

Almost edging on the side of High Gloss, but a cheaper version.


----------



## 2Buckets

digitaluk said:


> Yeah, I agree with the above (hence why I started this thread  ) It seems like it's such a selling point for QD's now to be ultra durable and provide months of protection...
> 
> I don't want that.. just give me that extra gloss to make the car pop after a wash. What's the point of a QD advertising 6 months protection.. if you know you're going to reapply it every single week/fortnight after you wash the car.
> 
> Sorry - Rant over, I swear


This might be of interest mate, surely this is exactly what a QD should be. I haven't personally tried it yet but it will be available over here soon along with the other Nv Nova products.


----------



## AndyN01

Is it just me or does anyone else run a mile when they see phrases like...

The Greatest Quick Detailer Ever Made.....

Just sounds like marketing/advertising drivel to me.

Andy


----------



## 2Buckets

AndyN01 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else run a mile when they see phrases like...
> 
> The Greatest Quick Detailer Ever Made.....
> 
> Just sounds like marketing/advertising drivel to me.
> 
> Andy


I agree, but I like the look of some of their other products and I think it would be worth a punt. Having said that, I fell for the hype of D&D Si and I thought it was exactly that, nothing that special really. JMHO.


----------



## bigman1976

I really like Garage Therapy’s QD. It is a traditional QD in that it doesn’t offer months of protection (they have the excellent Sigma for that) but leaves paintwork glossy and slick. 

To be honest, all of their products which I’ve tried have been superb.


----------



## galamaa




----------



## Coatings

Griots Garage Ceramic speedshine. Great gloss and leaves paint slick!

https://www.frost.co.uk/griots-ceramic-speed-shine/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

NV Nova Boost is going to take some beating if Sandro’s video is anything to go by. 

It looks and sounds a superb QD! 

Alan W


----------



## BsrGT

My personal top3 have been mentioned, Presto QD by PA, Entourage by ODK and Two qd by GT. 
I've also been very impressed lately by Labocosmetica's qd, Perfecta. Offers very good gloss, but my main gripe why I got it was that it is acidic product, with agents helping in combating water spots and their removal. Good shout for those living in a hard water area, or dark / black paintwork. For me it means I don't need a dedicated water spot product.


----------



## bluechimp

AndyN01 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else run a mile when they see phrases like...
> 
> The Greatest Quick Detailer Ever Made.....
> 
> Just sounds like marketing/advertising drivel to me.
> 
> Andy


Yeah agreed, or quotes like "the slickest QD yet".

Proof is in the pudding on sites and forums like this.


----------



## digitaluk

Just to reply to my own thread.. Thanks again to everybody who provided recommendations. In the end I decided to pick up a bottle of Z8 to try. Have to say, absolutely loving the stuff after my first use.

I know it's not quite a quick detailer, and I'm still looking for that perfect dedicated QD.. but for what it is, I found Z8 amazing.

Below is a Z8 applied over my car wearing PB blackhole, DJ Black Widow, and then Z8


----------



## nbray67

BsrGT said:


> My personal top3 have been mentioned, Presto QD by PA, Entourage by ODK and Two qd by GT.


Yay, cheers buddy, ODK Entourage getting some love.



digitaluk said:


> Just to reply to my own thread.. Thanks again to everybody who provided recommendations. In the end I decided to pick up a bottle of Z8 to try. Have to say, absolutely loving the stuff after my first use.
> 
> I know it's not quite a quick detailer, and I'm still looking for that perfect dedicated QD.. but for what it is, I found Z8 amazing.


Z8 you'll find is pretty hard to beat. Still my all time fav.


----------



## Cookies

The best I've ever used is Perfection by Orchard Car Care. Sadly, they arent in business any more...

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa

digitaluk said:


> Just to reply to my own thread.. Thanks again to everybody who provided recommendations. In the end I decided to pick up a bottle of Z8 to try. Have to say, absolutely loving the stuff after my first use.
> 
> I know it's not quite a quick detailer, and I'm still looking for that perfect dedicated QD.. but for what it is, I found Z8 amazing.
> 
> Below is a Z8 applied over my car wearing PB blackhole, DJ Black Widow, and then Z8


You best bet is to buy now z6 and mix them. You are after that over the moon. Suggest also gyeon cure, but it is similar like z8-no cleaning power-pure shine


----------



## stangalang

Although not technically a qd, tac systems shinee wax is very tough to beat if it's gloss you want


----------



## digitaluk

galamaa said:


> You best bet is to buy now z6 and mix them. You are after that over the moon. Suggest also gyeon cure, but it is similar like z8-no cleaning power-pure shine


Funny enough, Z6 will be in my next order. I'm really impressed with Z8 and it's got me tempted to try more Zaino products. I've tried one or two in the past (like their tyre dressing), but as Ive always seen Zaino as a very good 'sealant' company, whereas I've been more into a good carnauba wax.



stangalang said:


> Although not technically a qd, tac systems shinee wax is very tough to beat if it's gloss you want


Interesting, just had a quick look and seems to be out of stock everywhere! :wall: granted, I really don't need to buy any more products right now :lol:


----------



## detailR

I know you've already bought a product, but...

ODK Exhibit would perfectly fit the bill here.

It's just pure gloss in a bottle. Wipe on - wipe off goodness :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

stangalang said:


> Although not technically a qd, tac systems shinee wax is very tough to beat if it's gloss you want


Have to agree, on our new white C-HR shinee wax had more gloss and is slicker than PA Rapidwaxx or gold Zircon, I know this to be fact as I did a 3 panel test, roof in Rapidwaxx, 2 doors in Gold Zircon and the rest in Shinee wax and the Shineee was the best of the lot, wouldn't have believed it either :lol:
And seeing it will get washed at least once a week if not more then Shinee wax it will get.


----------



## digitaluk

bellguy said:


> Have to agree, on our new white C-HR shinee wax had more gloss and is slicker than PA Rapidwaxx or gold Zircon, I know this to be fact as I did a 3 panel test, roof in Rapidwaxx, 2 doors in Gold Zircon and the rest in Shinee wax and the Shineee was the best of the lot, wouldn't have believed it either :lol:
> And seeing it will get washed at least once a week if not more then Shinee wax it will get.


Honestly if shinee wax ever comes back in stock, I will pick up a bottle after what everyone has said :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk

detailR said:


> I know you've already bought a product, but...
> 
> ODK Exhibit would perfectly fit the bill here.
> 
> It's just pure gloss in a bottle. Wipe on - wipe off goodness :thumb:


Will have to remember this! Won't be long will i'm looking to try something new. Seems quite well priced too! Cheers


----------



## ReflectionHD

We offer the Reflection HD Halo Rapid Detailer this will be perfect for removing light dust and fingerprints etc you can use it after every wash which will help top up protection on your applied wax or sealant it also has hydrophobic properties.

If interested or learn more about go here: https://reflectionhd.com/product/halo-rapid-detailer/


----------



## SteveW

When I got back into cleaning cars properly last year after a number of years away from the detailing scene, I was amazed by the amount of different products and brands that were available.

Anyway, I got a bit sucked in by the EZ Car Care marketing blurb and bought 5ltrs of EZ Gloss Boss QD on a whim because it was "on offer" (at that point I didn't realise that they're like DFS and everything is nearly always on offer :lol: ).

So, I'm kinda stuck with it for now as I hate to just waste stuff - but to be fair to it, I'm really impressed with it for the price (think it was £19.99 for 5ltrs). I have no idea of durability, but that doesn't matter because the car is well waxed and gets AG Polar Seal every month too, so it's just used to get rid of any water spots and the like after drying on each wash.

This was my Leon late last year after a maintenance wash and a once over with Gloss Boss:-


----------



## lofty

It’s a while since I’ve been on here, but as I’ve just bought a new car and fancy some new products I thought I’d see what’s around and if anything beats one of my all time favourites, Zaino Z8. It looks like it’s still one of the best, even though it must be a good tens years since I first used it. Luckily it looks like it’s in stock (for a change) so I’ll order some for the weekend.


----------



## mr.t

Ones ive loved are

Z8
Finish kare fk425
Shineewax
Meguiars wash and wax
Autobrites qd


----------



## WHIZZER

Pyramid Car Care Pro quick detailer

https://www.pyramidcarcare.co.uk/product/quick-detailer-pro/?recommendedby=detailingworld

Hybrid by anachem care care

https://anachem-automotive.com/products/hybrid


----------



## straight6hatch

WHIZZER said:


> *Pyramid Car Care Pro quick detailer*
> 
> https://www.pyramidcarcare.co.uk/product/quick-detailer-pro/?recommendedby=detailingworld
> 
> Hybrid by anachem care care
> 
> https://anachem-automotive.com/products/hybrid


The Pyramid Car Care Pro detailer is fab, I agree WHIZZER. I won it on here for the xmas giveaway (along side an ODK wax collab, their ceramic coating etc etc) and its fab. Slick, glossy, smells great. Cant argue. I tend to forget about it and then come back to it and be mega impressed each time :lol:


----------



## upcoming

Rapid Detailer from AG. Haven’t found anything just as good.


----------



## AndyQash

upcoming said:


> Rapid Detailer from AG. Haven't found anything just as good.


Have an unopened bottle in the garage that must have been in there 4 years, think I might give it a go on the Twingo.


----------



## lofty

Received my Zaino yesterday, another speedy delivery by Clean Your Car.
I haven't done anything other than a quick wash so far, it needs a light machine polish but it still shines nicely with a coat of Z8.

[URL="9E0B775F-1CA5-4680-8BA2-FFA4B6D7AD65


----------



## AndyQash

Looking very smart, Lofty...that colour looks superb in the sunlight.


----------



## digitaluk

Looking great Lofty! Also, love the colour and the car in general.

Also, I'm loving Z8 too! Here's a little pic. I can see why Z8 gets such great reviews now, wish I had tried it sooner!


----------



## digitaluk

Damn... I knew starting this thread was a bad idea. On top of ordering Z8 the other day (based on the recommendations), I've just ordered TAC Systems Shinee Wax as I've seen it come back into stock at a couple of places..

I must have 7-8 different 'finishing' sprays on the go now.. lets see:

- Z8
- TAC Systems Shinee Wax
- C2V3
- CG Synthetic QD
- AG Rapid Detailer
- Megs Quik Detailer Mist & Wipe
- Sonax BSD
- DDJ Supernatural Carnauba Glaze
- Aqua Wax

So that's 9 all in all.. and I'm sure I have a one or two others I'm forgetting about.. 

And they say detailing isn't addictive... haha


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Really is no best 
My favourite for gloss are
Bouncer's original done and dusted 
Zaino z6 with z8
Tried lots and always go back to those


----------



## ridders66

The Gtechniq C2 is not really a quick detailer, it is a more long lasting sealant and is designed to last a few months.


----------



## ridders66

upcoming said:


> Rapid Detailer from AG. Haven't found anything just as good.


It is very good for the money, it really lifts a car.


----------



## digitaluk

ridders66 said:


> The Gtechniq C2 is not really a quick detailer, it is a more long lasting sealant and is designed to last a few months.


I agree, I tend to keep a diluted bottle to use as a QD. That said, the same could apply to a number of products recommended, it's difficult to draw the line between a spray sealant and a QD half the time.


----------



## R60BBA

In no particular order, my go to QD’s are:

- Garage Therapy Two Quick Detailer
- Gyeon Q²M QuickDetailer
- Meguiar’s Quik Detailer
- AutoGlym Rapid Detailer

The glossiest is Gyeon Q²M QuickDetailer, it is also very easy to use as it is relatively slick and flashes off quite nicely (and so chances of smearing is minimal).

The slickest QD however is the one from Garage Therapy. This stuff will leave your paint feeling like glass after it has been applied. The only caveat is that the water behaviour is more catered to sheeting than beading. A great product nevertheless.


----------



## Iceman82

My opinion is that the gloss is achieved by the preparation I.e machine polishing to a high finish. Then coating with something like Carpro SiC. The quick detailer is jus the last little cleaner with some gloss minor enhancers. I’ve tried a lot over the years and as soon as I went back to getting the polishing dialled in. I only need Carpro ech2o the QD. Simple. No more need to search for this holy grail.


----------



## stangalang

The glossiest spray straight out of the bottle i have come across is tac systems shinee wax


----------



## f56mini

digitaluk said:


> Okay, so I know this question has been asked before... but what with the ever changing product landscape.. I thought why not ask again for 2021.
> 
> So, an unpopular opinion but i'm fed up of quick detailers being praised for their durability.. I know this is important in lots of cases.. however my lsp is usually my dedicated wax or sealant, and I reapply that long before it's durability would be called into question..
> 
> For me... I want a quick detailer that just adds that extra 'pop' and glossy finish to the paint after the weekly wash before driving to a car meet
> 
> I'm curious to know people recommend. Currently my QD collection consists of:
> 
> Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer (My go to, which i've used for years)
> Meguiars - Quick Detailer Mist & Wipe (kept in the boot of the car)
> SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer
> Gtechniq C2v3
> Dodo Juice - Supernatural Carnauba Glaze
> Autoglym - Rapid Detailer
> 
> Now I know some of the above are more on the sealant side anyway.. which is why i'm asking the question about what QD gives the ultimate glossy finish regardless of durability.
> 
> i'm tempted to try one of the following next:
> 
> P&S Paint Gloss Showroom Spray N Shine
> Bouncer's - Done & Dusted
> Zaino - Z-6
> 
> I'm keen to hear everyone's thoughts and recommendations though.
> 
> Cheers


If you want something to give extra gloss, then look no further than Polish Angel high gloss. It not strictly a QD, but does produce an amazing high gloss that lasts for months. It is expensive & you only get a small bottle, but you don’t need a lot and I feel it’s worth every penny


----------



## 121DOM

f56mini said:


> If you want something to give extra gloss, then look no further than Polish Angel high gloss. It not strictly a QD, but does produce an amazing high gloss that lasts for months. It is expensive & you only get a small bottle, but you don’t need a lot and I feel it’s worth every penny


I’d agree with the PA High gloss. You use so little that the pricing is not as bad as you may think, so don’t let that put you off.

A curve ball worth a try is Swissvax Lotus Speed. Rarely mentioned on here and as simple as me to use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regis12

Very surprised Waxplanet Polygloss has not been mentioned, its my personal favourite very glossy indeed .


----------



## WHIZZER

nv lustre is pretty glossy and still come back to beadmaker


----------



## S3 Chris

For me Garage Therapy Quick detailer is peerless, the gloss it adds is like nothing else streak free too the scent is addictive too! Like you I just want a quick gloss top up after a wash and this product is perfect as a drying aid also. My PDR friend now using Garage Therapy 2 QD to finish off after working his magic and getting a lot of positive comments from customers. Garage Therapy Sigma is a touch more labour intensive but another notch up on the Gloss compared to QD. not tried Sigma V2 as yet. Other notable products worthy of a try, Carbon collective Speciale amazing protection and gloss touch harder to use / Rapide Glossiest easiest to use and Gyeon Ceramic detailer my new second favourite QD.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Sigma is easy peasy to use and smells good. Highly rated.

Have been using abdl spray wax and find it excellent.


----------

